# People that show Boer goats



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Since this is my first year with the kids showing boer does my question is about shaving. I know I shave the wethers completely but what do I do with the does. Our fair starts July 20th. I was told to leave them how they are. I am going to clip the long hairs around their hooves just so they look a little cleaner. My one doe has nice short hair and looks fine but the other almost has wool. This year I have one wether and one doe that have really wooly fibery hair is this normal? Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im no good at clipping especially after my mentor told me "You get the hang of it after you do it about 500 times" LOL
Like you, I clean up hoof hair on the does & also clip the tail hairs so judge can see pigmentation better.
Sorry dont know anything about wooly fibery coat but someone who knows more will surely give you a heads up.
Is she just a young un?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah she is a February doe so she is young


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

clean up hooves, tails, i also shave the belly up to the chest floor to make them not look so furry, sometimes i'll clip off the long facial whiskers and a beard if there's one.


----------



## shannons a boer (Oct 14, 2010)

I know this is a little past your show date but for future reference I have always shaved my wethers down a month before the show and my does two months before their show. This makes them clean and smooth and gives a chance for a bad clip job to fix its self! Then the week of the show chip the hairs around the hoof and trim the tail but leave the end of the tail long so it kinda looks like a fan. Happy clipping!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nancy d said:


> Im no good at clipping especially after my mentor told me "You get the hang of it after you do it about 500 times" LOL
> Is she just a young un?


if only ... my boer friends told me pretty much the same thing.. i practiced on my old doe almost weekly, but i never got it just quite right.

i'd do as someone else said and clean up the chest and belly along with the hooves. maybe trim the hair near the knee to make them look straighter, i know mine used to get long hair around he knee so i'd blend it with the hair above/below to make it streamline.

also clean up the neck/head.

lol if this was a show wether i'd be a groomingmaster


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone gave great advice....Any hairs sticking out... clip off...to show strong points....less desirable points don't trim to much....... clip the goat to make them as clean looking as possible...... if they have a slight dip in the back from growth.. you try not to clip off any hair on the back... that is going to make the dip even worse...it is mostly touching up..... if the weather was warm... and you had a few months in advance.... I see breeders shave them all the way down...as they would a wether...if they had a lot of hair....if you want to do it this way....make sure ...you give them enough time... to grow back the hair...so the hair is at a length that you prefer....and looks good.... in time for the show..... if you don't have this time frame I would just do a touch up...trimming.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So since our fair is at the end of July I can shave them down in May and then just touch them up closer to fair?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never shaved them... all the way down myself.... but known of other breeders that have.
I personally don't know how many months.. to allow for hair growth ....... to be on time for a show....I hope someone else knows here....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've seen people shave them 2 days before- YUCK

it works better around 1 1/2 months before... they grow a 1/4 of hair and it looks great because you can't see the lines and it gives them extra 'bulk' than a naked goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Katrina for the info....I appreciate that.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

